# Hello & help with surround build



## pittler (Dec 2, 2010)

First off, Hello to all !!! I've been doing alot of reading and would like to say that I have learned alot here so far.

Thanks for everyone's info on here.

I have a dilemma about what to do for some side and rear surrounds. I really like the idea of full range drivers so I don't have to worry about a x-over that I don't know how to build. 

Something not as big as my mains, and maybe the size of a bookshelf or a little bigger would suit my layout the best. I've looked at the SR71's from Zaph's site, and alot of others, but dont know which one would work best for me.

My L/C/R are the Vinces VHT's from PE's DIY projects that I built about a year ago.(of which I am satisfied.) They use the Dayton DA175-8's and 100-8's I believe. I am going for a 7.1 setup in a room thats 16'x19'. 

I am using a Pioneer AVR VSX-01THX, xbox360, ps3 for the blu-rays, and a panasonic pt ae4000u for my projector. I have sound panels up that I made from some 705 duct board for sound control. Carpet floor, acoustical ceiling, and seating position from screen is around 12'.

If anyone has suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the shack. As you probably know, the side and rear surrounds are not as critical to good sound as the front 3. Whatever speakers you use, they should be matched. Have fun. Dennis


----------

